# The New Schwinn Tech & Spec 1.3 Guide Book is finally available



## greenephantom (Oct 23, 2015)

Yes, this is shameless self-promotion.  But it's also kinda big news.  The Schwinn Tech & Spec 1.3 is finally in print.  600 (!) pages covering all models of electroforged Schwinns 1946 - 1982.  Chapters on every piece of these bikes, chainguards to seats to lights to headsets to tanks to tires.  And so much more.  Model name index that covers every model that Schwinn released and how these models changed over the years.

  This is pretty much the ultimate Schwinn reference book.  I wrote it so that other folks could skip over some of the frustrating aspects of getting into the Schwinn hobby, and get right to the fun parts.  And for anybody else who would like to have a ridiculous amount of reference material at their fingertips.  I probably put two grand into catalogs and other source material and probably 1500 hours of direct time into putting this thing together.  It's epic.  It's easy and fun.  It'll blow your mind.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Ross (Oct 26, 2015)

Did I overlook the price?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenephantom (Oct 26, 2015)

$38 plus ship on eBay.  $36 plus ship off my site.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Boris (Oct 29, 2015)

I got my copy of the new Tech & Spec book, and it's loaded with need-to-know info, plenty of how-to, descriptions, and identification of the postwar Schwinns and parts. Extensive, but easy to read and highly recommended!!!!!! A bargain at the price.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Oct 29, 2015)

just ordered mine. It will be great source to have for when my friends don't believe when I tell them something was made this year or that or if a piece does not belong!


----------

